# MySQL Letzten Eintrag ausgeben



## Sweetlover (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eben mein erstes Forum einigermaßen gecodet und will unter "Letzter Beitrag" den letzten Beitrag ausgeben. Aber dafür muss ich ja den letzten eingetragenen Datensatz bei MySQL kennen.

Wie mache ich das denn?


```
sql = "SELECT text FROM forum_threads WHERE id = 'die letzte'"; // Keine Ahnung, wie ich das auslesen soll
```


----------



## Backdraft (24. Februar 2004)

Ich würde da mit dem Timestamp arbeiten und mir da den größten zuerst holen.

Und anstatt alle Datensätze anzuzeigen nimmste eben nur den ersten.


----------



## Angeltv (24. Februar 2004)

HI, 

wenn Du einen query direkt nach dem eintragenmachst kannste mit 

$sting = mysql_insert_id();

die letzte ID herausfinden.

Hoffe ich konnte DIr helfen.


----------



## Sweetlover (24. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Backdraft _
> *Ich würde da mit dem Timestamp arbeiten und mir da den größten zuerst holen.
> 
> Und anstatt alle Datensätze anzuzeigen nimmste eben nur den ersten. *



Ja, mit Timestamp arbeite ich schon. Nur wie hole ich den größten Timestamp?


----------



## Backdraft (24. Februar 2004)

```
sql = "SELECT text FROM forum_threads ORDER BY timestamp DESC";
```

Ob jetzt DESC oder ASC weiß nicht ganz genau, ich verwechsel das immer.


----------



## aquasonic (24. Februar 2004)

ASC --> kleinstes zuerst
DESC --> grösstes zuerst


----------



## Backdraft (24. Februar 2004)

aquasonic,

ist zwar schön, aber ich kann es mir trotzdem net merken.


----------



## aquasonic (24. Februar 2004)

Dann merkt dir mal das DESC mehr Zeichen hat, und somit mehr Speicherplatz braucht und du somit eine grössere HD brauchst...LOL


----------



## Sweetlover (24. Februar 2004)

Hab es so hinbekommen mit einem LIMIT:


```
$sql = "SELECT text, time FROM forum_answers ORDER BY time DESC LIMIT 1;
```

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## amdnox (14. Mai 2008)

du brauchst dir doch gornicht die arbeit mit dme time stamp zu machen wofür gibd es denn bitte prim ID 's ?  
	
	
	



```
SELECT * FROM safeshare ORDER BY id DESC LIMIT 1
```
 so mach des immer und geht einbandfrei


----------

